# Article: TempTag now available in the UK



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?188-TempTag-now-available-in-the-UK


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I've seen things like these used in some good coffee shops. Have to say I'm somewhat dubious. Thermometers and probes have been around in catering for decades, and will continue to be, so why the need for change just for Baristas? Calibrating a thermometer takes a few seconds with a jug of iced water, and surely the risk of cross-contamination by a thermometer's contact with the milk is no greater than the risk the jug itself poses, no? I also wonder how accurate it can be as isn't it measuring the temperature of the jug, not the milk?

I'm happy to be corrected







I think these questions might be fairly easy to answer convincingly if the product has real merit.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great questions Mike and certainly no different to those that I asked when initially speaking to TempTag

Thermometers have a lag of a few degrees and need to be calibrated

If a cafe doesn't calibrate them regularly then they may be out by several degrees

There is also a large number of cafes and catering establishments who don't even have working thermometers and their staff rely on the feel of the jug. This is much less scientific than even a thermometer.

With a TempTag you can focus more on the milk steaming rather than the temperature, and those who have tested the samples I have sent out have all remarked that their milk has improved as they have to keep an eye on one less variable

You are correct about the method of measurement, however the jugs are thin enough to conduct heat pretty accurately and I am sure there is a small margin of error factored in. However, when measuring the reactive temperature the results were pretty consistent across the various brands and sizes of jugs that we tested

Drop me a PM with your address, I'd be happy to send you out a TempTag to see how beneficial they may be

TempTags are not the answer to all problems, but I believe they are a useful addition to the barista's toolkit

In a commercial environment they help standardise the serving temperature of milk


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd be interested in trialling these in my store, potentially over all 3 stores if they prove useful, which by the sounds of things, they may well do.

What are they made of? How well do they stand up to water/washing up liquid etc?

Is the adhesive strong enough to keep the item attached for a long time?

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Michael

They are pretty tough and can be used in a commercial environment without a problem

The adhesive withstands high heat and I have not noticed any movement of the placement on my milk jugs after several months of use.

The jugs get washed after each use (in very hot water) and there is no noticeable deterioration after this period so far.

We usually use a dish brush to clean inside and outside the jug, which hasn't yet scratched the surface. They take the knocks and the only real issue is steel wool which could rip into the surface. If this happens then peel off and replace with a new TempTag


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Excellent! I'm off to order a few now then!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Done, will let you know how I get on next week


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for that Glenn - I admit I'm curious. I have three probe thermometers here so I'll calibrate them all then use them concurrently alongside with the TempTag, on the same jug of milk to see differences in timing and temperature. Just for my own curiosity really.

Now that I think about it, a commercial machine heats the milk much quicker than domestic ones so I can see that it might be easier to miss the target temperature... hence a colourful sticker might be a better cue to stop steaming.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Thermometers are obviously a proven way of measuring temperature, however as Glenn has mentioned there is lag - i.e. you should stop steaming at 140 if you're aiming for 155 as there is usually a 10-15 degree rise once you've stopped. TempTags are presumably more accurate in this respect.

Looking forward to trying them out!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds great. My order's already in!

Just one thing: I normally keep my jug in the fridge - does this impact on the TempTag at all?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

funinacup said:


> TempTags are presumably more accurate in this respect.


This is where my cynicism kicks in I suppose







I've been on their website and although it says there were 3 years of development and research, there's nothing more about how it was scientifically tested to support their claims of being more hygienic, consistent or precise. It's pretty easy for someone to have an idea, get it made in China, and say it's the next thing since sliced bread, and I guess I'm just a bit jaded by being over-exposed to salesmen hyping up naff products. Not that I'm saying this is naff - I just want to test it for myself.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

vintagecigarman said:


> I normally keep my jug in the fridge - does this impact on the TempTag at all?


I wouldn't think it would.

Don't freeze the TempTag though


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

looks good! Shall try one I think


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> ...claims of being more hygienic...


It is definitely more hygienic, as it has no direct contact with milk









Understand what you're saying though, the real test is though constant use!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For those who have placed orders already you should start receiving your TempTag's tomorrow

*To affix:*


Clean the jug and wipe dry the outer surface with a paper towel or dry cloth

Peel off a TempTag and place near to the bottom of the jug so that you can see it when you're steaming

Press out any bubbles so that there is a good bond with the jug. This also stops the TempTag lifting/peeling off

You're done - now get steaming


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

These seem like a good idea. I have to say I'm quite tempted.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Received my TempTags today and stuck them on when I got into work - have to say I'm impressed - they are ideal for the job and provide a great visual notification of your milk being at the correct temperature. Lots of rinses and and full wash at the end of the shift and they are still stuck tight.

I took a short video on my phone of them in use for anybody curious (I was hoping for a demo video when looking into them)






Thanks

Michael


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Michael, and for the video too

The Skim and Full Cream tags both react at the same temp, with the only differentiation being sticker colour (Brown is known as Full Cream and the pinky-beige colour is known as Skim - for ordering purposes only)


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Got mine yesterday - thanks for speedy delivery - but used for first time today, and I'm totally delighted with them - they literally do what it says on the tin!

Great vid, Michael - and also great to see, even with the added pressure of filming, that the steam wand still gets an instant wipe. ;>))) (I just wish some of the so-called Baristas in this neck of the woods did the same. Crusty steam wands are my absolute pet hate!)


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Received TempTag, thanks Glenn. Did my own little test, and I'm converted









Results, feedback and a short video on http://haggieslab.blogspot.com/

Putting my order in very soon!!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Just placed my order for TempTags for use in our other two stores


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks









Order received and processed

Will be in the post this weekend - expect delivery Tue or Wed


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Posting Dates - Bank Holiday weekend

Orders received Friday 29 April were posted Sat 30 April

Orders received Sunday/Monday (yesterday and today) will be posted on Tuesday 02 May


----------



## nate922 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Glen,

I can't wait to try out your temptags, it will save me from the mess with the thermometer!

I tried purchasing a skim but it seems you're out of stock, any indications on when they're available?

Many thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Were you after a pack of 3 skim sheets (£15.50 plus 46p postage) or a single sheet (£6 plus 46p postage)

I still have 1 pack of either left.

I can update the stock levels on the site to allow the purchase to go through

Next shipment arriving in 2 weeks time (it's enroute)


----------



## nate922 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply Glen.

Can I get a single sheet please.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Stock levels updated on the site

3 single sheets remaining

1 Standard (mixed) pack

6 single sheets of Soy remaining

Also a handful of individual stickers left


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Where can I buy two of these stickers?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Thomss

Single stickers can be purchased *here*

Sheets can be purchased *here*

There are no Brown stickers in stock at present, but the cream coloured ones work exactly the same (they react at 65c)

Plenty of Soy stickers in stock as well (which react at 58c)

The general link is http://www.freewebstore.org/temptag-uk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

TempTags are back in stock

Stock levels have been updated on the website

http://www.freewebstore.org/temptag-uk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have had some on my coffee jugs since March 2011 and they are still going strong. Hand washed every day they are serving me well.

In a coffee shop environment they last 3 months or more.

Scourers are not their friend!

How rough did you intend to be?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Although I dont use it myself, im potentially interested in the Soya ones as I believe they react at a lower temperature. Currently stopping steaming when jug too hot to touch and getting very sweet velvety milk, if I go by the normal milk temptag I find the milk slightly over steamed and porridgy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Gary

The Soy (Red coloured) TempTags react at 58c

They are specifically designed for use with Soy milk as overheating Soy milk can have adverse effects such as thickening or separation.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have ordered 2 x Soya ones. Shall stick them right next to my other ones - then I have 2 reaction points ( ie for my personal taste ) I want to stop steaming after sticker one has reacted but before sticker two.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We have 28 sheets of TempTags remaining in Cream (reacts at 65c) and Red (for Soy or cooler drinks - reacts at 58c)

£7.50 per sheet + 46p delivery - beat the Royal Mail price rise...

*Order through the TempTag UK website*



*
*Next delivery early May


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Bought a sheet of these a few weeks back and have now been using them everyday. These are brilliant, very accurate and avoid me having to fiddle with the thermometer. I rinse my jugs after every use and put them in the dishwasher each week, they stick well and after nearly a month of use have no signs of coming off. Overall very impressed, thanks Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Brilliant, great feedback, thankyou!

Envious of you having a dishwasher though. I am the dishwasher...


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought a sheet almost exactly a year ago, and I'm still using the first one that I applied - never been replaced and looks and works as good as new. (Admittedly I don't steam more than 3 or 4 times a week, but even so, I think that this is pretty great performance.) As Gary says - stops all the messing round with a thermometer - which I always thought got in the way of making a good whirlpool effect.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks vintagecigarman

I still have the originals on 2 of my jugs too.

I'm glad that you have found them to stand the test of time also.


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Glenn,

Are these no longer available? When I click on the link I get the webstore but can't access any of the products.

Would really like to purchase some (recommended by Howard).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Liz

We are running low on stocks at present, with a new shipment on its way.

Please email [email protected] with quantity required and I'll sort out your order.

They are £7.50 per sheet plus 46p postage for the next couple of orders (beat the stamp rise)


----------



## Old Bean (May 6, 2012)

Hi Glenn

I'm also interested in purchasing a sheet each of the Cream and Red. Shall I drop you a line on the email above?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes please. I have set aside one of each and will keep an eye out for the email.


----------



## Old Bean (May 6, 2012)

Thanks - email sent.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are there any single stickers available, my new Rattleware jug needs one : )


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Glenn, Just want to say that I love the Temp Tags. Makes perfecting milk so much easier.


----------

